# Recommendations On Purchase Off Road



## tjfrick (Jan 14, 2004)

Mini T burnt up, this if for my kid.

Looking at RC18T, or Traxxas Rustler XL-5 RTR

What is more popular, and the better purchase in your opinion?


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

depends...do u want a mini or a stadium truck?


----------



## tjfrick (Jan 14, 2004)

Not sure


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

for a mini u can get a lot of speed and handling from the rc18t....best choice for a mini...on the other hand with a stadium truck you wont get too much speed from a rustler but they are pretty durable so that might be a good choice for your kid.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

get the Rustler, they are tough and fast, plus you can drive it more places than the mini.


----------



## tjfrick (Jan 14, 2004)

I was looking at getting the Traxxas Rustler XL-5 RTR 

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXNJH9**&P=0

Where is a place to get a cheap price?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can get $20 off the tower price until Nov 30th with discount code 010K8. That makes it $145 plus shipping. I doubt you can do much better.


----------



## tjfrick (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats great, thanks!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I drove that new Rustler at the I Hobby show in Chicago. It ROCKS!!! They have really done their homework. IT is fast.. and the ESC has a setting that locks it in at half throttle if the driver does not have the experience to handle the full speed of the truck. It jumps very well and handles great. It would be great for bashing or entry level racing. 
The new Stampede is great too with the same drive train and ESC especially if it will be used for just bashing and running for fun.
Dan


----------



## tjfrick (Jan 14, 2004)

I ordered the Rustler. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------

